# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  مسلسلات اردنية

## Ahmad zo3bi

كيف تعرف انه مسلسل أردني !!!
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>هاااا...شو بتقول ؟؟وحّد الله يا زلمه
>>(تعجّبيه عند الاستغراب من عمل طائش )
>>
>>
>>لاااا يا فواز مش أنا اللي ببيع الأرض
عشان نتفة مصاري
>>(يقولها رجل اي نعم فقير و لكنه عزيز و
لا يقبل الانسياق وراء الشهوات )
>>
>>
>>إحنا مش قد هذول الناس يا بنيّ يا عطا...
يُما دشّرك منهم
>>(كلمه تقولها ام فقيره لابنها المتهور
الذي يريد تحدي الباشا و جماعته)
>>
>>
>>يا بابا المصاري مش كل شي بالحياه
>>(كلمه تقولها ابنه ذكيه و جامعيه لابوها
الطماع الذي يريد تزويجها لابن
>>صديقه)
>>
>>
>>
>>يُما خلف تغير من يوم دشر القرية وراح ع
المدينة... بطّل يحبني يما
>>(عبارة تقولها ابنه لأمها تشكو فيها ابن
عمها الذي بهرته أضواء المدينة)
>>
>>
>>يا خسارة يا أنيس يا خسارة مش انتا أنيس
إلي بعرفو من 10 سنين
>>(يقولها صديق مصدوم من رؤية صديقه بعد
مده من غيابه منساق وراء الشهوات و
>>المال)
>>
>>
>>
>>و ما زال الإبداع مستمرا
>>
>>
>>ولا تنسى
>>......ترن.... ترن
>>
>>
>>(داود جلاجل يرفع السماعة مع دوران
بالكرسي)
>>ايوه
>>
>>.....شو بتقول .......
>>إنحرق المِصنع.......
>>والتامين مش متعرف.....
>>
>>قلبي.....
>>
>>جلطة.....
>>
>>
>>
>>افلام اردنية:
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>تنك المي -- خيالي
>>
>>القطرة الاخيره-- رعب
>>
>>المي جاية--- أكشن
>>
>>الخزان ملان --رومنسي
>>
>>الغلن الابيض-- اطفال
>>
>>الجدول الجديد --صدر حديثآ
>>
>>بزقه في المحيط / مغامره
>>
>>صرصور على الحيط / وثائقي
>>
>>خارطة الطريق ///والله العظيم
خياااااااالي يا جماعة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

دشرك من الخراف الفضي يما

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _ 
> 
> دشرك من الخراف الفضي يما
> _


شو الخراف الفضي ترجمي عاد :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو الخراف الفضي ترجمي عاد


الخراف تعني في الفلسطينية الحكي وبجمع كلمة فاضي معها بتصير معناها حكي للمزح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _الخراف تعني في الفلسطينية الحكي وبجمع كلمة فاضي معها بتصير معناها حكي للمزح_


طيب ماشي مرة ثانية لما تحطي كلمة يصعب على امثالي فهمها بتحطي معناها بمقابلها تحت بالهامش :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب ماشي مرة ثانية لما تحطي كلمة يصعب على امثالي فهمها بتحطي معناها بمقابلها تحت بالهامش


امثالك لا اتوقع في زيك خرطك الخراط قلب ومات :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

واقع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _امثالك لا اتوقع في زيك خرطك الخراط قلب ومات_


قدامي عالهامش حطي المعنى لهذا الكلام :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صح اه يابا سيبك من هالجامعة وتعال اشتغل بالارض احسن من القراية .

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## keana

شو اخر اخبارك بتذنن

اما المسلسلات اشي من الاخر 
والله متنا ضحك انا والبنات

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وشو هي الموسيقى التصويرية يا احمد ؟؟؟  :Bl (3):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: 

احلى اشي مسلسل صبحةعلى الجاعد رومنسي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> >>ولا تنسى
> >>......ترن.... ترن
> >>
> >>
> >>(داود جلاجل يرفع السماعة مع دوران
> بالكرسي)
> >>ايوه
> >>
> >>.....شو بتقول .......
> ...


كتير حلو..يسلموا
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

